# 1989 Tracker transom problem



## Bhockins (May 11, 2011)

I've got an 1989 17' Bass Tracker Deep V aluminum boat that i love. I noticed the tie down fastener (u-bolt) was loose and in removing it (through the not for fat arms exhaust hole), I discovered the transom is wet and rotted. 

Can someone tell me the specifics on removing the alum cap on the transom? Not sure also if I also have to remove the corner plates to replace the wood? If so, can someone tell me how they are attached and how to disassemble/reassemble. 

What I thought would be a simple tightening of a couple of nuts is turning into a big job. 

Please advise or direct me to a link that covers this. 

Thanks in advance,

Bert Hockins
Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Bugpac (May 11, 2011)

Post pictures, all are different. Then we can make suggestions.


----------



## Bhockins (May 11, 2011)

A picture would show a normal Tracker 17 transom. I found the rotted wood when I reached in through the air exhaust port after removing it's cover. No room for a camera. I really need help from someone who has worked on a Tracker.


----------



## Bugpac (May 11, 2011)

A good pic of the transom will show us how to get it apart. Is there a separate cap on the top? Or is the cap the entire inside and fold over the back? This is why i asked for a picture.


----------



## crkdltr (May 12, 2011)

Is that what it looks like?

As bugpac said, if you could take a closer picture of the back of the transom it could help us guide you. 

Reason being, it could be the difference in having to remove that entire back deck and knee braces (removing solid rivets) and just remove a top cap, unbolting the wooden transom, sliding out and sliding a new one in.


----------



## Bhockins (May 12, 2011)

Yes that's it. And thanks Bugpac. Now I get it about the pics. 

I'll take some in the next couple of days and then figure out how to post them. (The boat is stored across town.)


----------



## crkdltr (May 12, 2011)

Bhockins said:


> Yes that's it. And thanks Bugpac. Now I get it about the pics.
> 
> I'll take some in the next couple of days and then figure out how to post them. (The boat is stored across town.)




Here you go Bhockins, I may have saved you a trip.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14064&hilit=tracker+transom

It's an older boat but if it's built the same this gentleman went through the trouble of replacing his and should give you an idea of what you're in for.


----------



## Bhockins (May 12, 2011)

crkdltr,

Thanks CKDTLR but that one's not the same as mine. I looked at mine today and took pics but don't know how to post them. (Do I need special permissions or something?) 

My transom screws all have phillips head screws on he outside and plastic lock nuts on the inside. them. The alum cap is rivited but there's only 4 or 5 of them. 

Should I just drill out the rivets on the cap? 

Bert Hockins


----------



## Bugpac (May 12, 2011)

resize the photos to 640 x 480 then you can upload easy.


----------



## rgpemt (May 12, 2011)

I had a similar problem with mine, had to carve out a ton of foam to get to the nuts inside, then drill a bunch of rivets. I replaced the rivets with stainless hardware and nylock nuts, fastenal was great for them!!!! Pan head screws with a hex drive, and nylock nuts, for the 150 of so of each...I may have spent 80 bucks. 

good luck! I feel your pain!!!


----------



## Bhockins (May 13, 2011)

I have the images saved to my desktop as JPG's - but don't know how to get them into the e-mail I am posting to the forum. 

The image is on my desktop ad is called IMG_3013.JPG Can you tell me how to get it/them into an email for the forum? 

Bert


----------



## Bhockins (May 13, 2011)

Should have said I'm using a MacBook (not Windows) Don't know if that matters or not.)


----------



## crkdltr (May 13, 2011)

Bhockins said:


> Should have said I'm using a MacBook (not Windows) Don't know if that matters or not.)



When you reply to a message, look at the bottom and you should see a field that says "upload attachment". There's a button that says "Choose File", click on it and then find your picture on the desktop, click on it and click open/select/ok and then click on the button that says "Add the file". You can then add you comments with the picture and then click on submit.

However, if it's too big, just go to photobucket.com, create an account, upload the picture there and then use link code that says "IMG for bulletin boards & forums" and copy/paste it here.

If all that fails, I'll do it fer ya'. Just send it to [email protected]


----------



## Bhockins (May 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for the help on how to post pics... 

You can see here how the transom cap has rivets and the rest of the screws have a phillips head. The phillips head fasteners have a plastic lock nut on the inside of the transom. Does this help determine what's needed to get at the wooden transom? Do I need to lift the deck? 

Bert


----------



## Bhockins (May 13, 2011)

Hey Bugpac, 

Where'd you catch that giant largemouth? I did all my fishing on Lake Hartwell. Mostly fish for stripers and hybrids but love to catch largemouths as well. Never got one that big.


----------



## Bugpac (May 13, 2011)

A local small lake. It wasn't that big. There is guys on here that have caught bigger. my quest this yr is to break the 8lb mark. Were do you live? Update your profile. I am suppose to striper fish Lanier tomorrow, depending on the weather.


----------



## Bhockins (May 13, 2011)

Had a place in Anderson and fished Hartwell for years. Moved North two years ago to PA. Just brought the boat North last month. The boat has been sitting in a boat yard (covered) and now I'm trying to get it back in shape. Worried about the transom. Any ideas for disassembly to get at the wood? (Great striper fishing on Lanier - especially this time of year. Hope you tear em up.)


----------



## Bugpac (May 13, 2011)

Cool, Take a pic from the top as well. Drill the rivets and take the cap off for starters. probbaly will have to remove some more stuff for sure.


----------



## crkdltr (May 13, 2011)

Man, looks like you might have it easy in replacing your transom. Lift/hang the motor somewhere, remove the rivets/screws, pop the cap and the corner pieces, remove the screws/bolts from the knee braces and slip the old one out, use as a template and slip a new one in. That's optimistically of course.


----------



## Bhockins (May 27, 2011)

What is the red hose for that is shown in picture 3014 (above)? I'm ready to disconnect the motor and remove it from the boat (to replace the transom) but would like to know the best procedure for disconnecting hoses, wires and steering linkage. Anyone know any good sources for a step by step method?


----------



## crkdltr (May 28, 2011)

Bhockins said:


> What is the red hose for that is shown in picture 3014 (above)? I'm ready to disconnect the motor and remove it from the boat (to replace the transom) but would like to know the best procedure for disconnecting hoses, wires and steering linkage. Anyone know any good sources for a step by step method?



In the last picture it appears the read hose is the steering cable.

In general, you need to disconnect fuel, electrical, throttle/shifter linkage and steering in order to remove the motor from the boat. You may have to remove some grommets on the inside of the motor cowl in order to remove the electrical. May be different for your boat/motor combo. In my application, I had to disconnect the electrical connection (for the control box) inside the motor and remove the grommet in order to slide it out. I disconnected the throttle/shifter linkage from the control box. The batter cables stayed on the motor. The fuel line is on a quick disconnect. The steering line can be removed from the motor and set aside so long as you have enough slack to work with.

Good luck.


----------



## huntinfool (May 29, 2011)

Drill the rivets, should come apart. Look in my signature about how to pour a solid glass transom, we did it on a tracker 17 deep v boat, looks just like yours. Hope this helps.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 29, 2011)

I have an 85 bass tracker and to replace mine I had to take corner plates off the unscrew the metal top cover thing and the unscrew everything on the back in order to get them off. Some screws wouldn't come off with anything so I took a dremil and cut them then pulled them out.


----------

